# Performance Bike's Forte Carbon cut out a lot of grams



## danK (Jan 15, 2004)

My 2011 Giant Anthem X1's oem seatpost is 313 grams; would cut some off but there's just an inch of "safe" post to cut after the seat height is set.

The oem bar is 270 grams. It is a little bit too narrow so I'm looking for a replacement anyway.

Combined is 583 grams static weight.

Unless someone chimes in with a better alternative I was going to put the 154 gram Forte carbon post (FortéPro Carbon Seatpost - Upgrade Your Ride) and their 170 gram carbon riser bar (Forté CTR Carbon Riser Handlebars - Forté Components). Full disclosure: the $3 seatpost shim is required. I'm 165 pounds and do not huck.

Total price is $182.87 out the door with state tax. I'm a Performance member and get $18.28 in points eventually. They're in town and the return policy is good. Not counting the shim the new combined weight is about 325 grams.

583 - 325 = 258 grams.

I already have a light wheelset and tires; the post and bar were the only "heavy" items I wanted to weight weenie out. A little over 250 grams for $182 (with $18 back) isn't too shabby.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

That seatpost looks good. I'm a bit skeptical about the weight (the head looks fairly bulky but perhaps its all made of carbon), but if it really is only 154g then its probably a good deal.

Why do you need a shim? They have them in 30.9mm which is the size you need for your Anthem X.


----------



## Zigo (Oct 30, 2008)

The seatpost is probably the same as Procraft PRC SP2 PROCRAFT Sattelstütze PRC SP2 150g, 127,50 € - r2-bike.de ihr Shop für Tuning und Leichtbau which should weight around 150g for 27,2/350mm https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/4/0/1/9/_/large/IMG_1805.JPG The head is really made of carbon.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I have the carbon bar and did my first ride on it this past weekend.

It's very_ very_ light. So light, in fact, that I'm still a little nervous about it. I've had other carbon bars (sette, easton) but none this ridiculously light.

I was extra careful to use my torque wrench when putting it on. On my maiden voyage, I clipped a tree with the bar and went down. I got up and gave it a very thorough exam. Everything looked OK and went about my business. No problems for the following several miles.

Seems pretty nice. Wish I had seen the seatpost. I got a KCNC instead. Believe it or not - I trust the performance stuff more. That seat mount looks more robust than the KCNC.

I have a question nagging on my mind about this bar though. I tend to ride holding the grips *all the way out at the end*. Does that put more torque on the center mount area, ie, is it more likely to split at the mount?


----------



## danK (Jan 15, 2004)

Ah, the shim idea was total WW-ness in me. Thought the 27.2 post would weigh considerably less than the 30.9, but maybe I'm asking for trouble putting a post in a shim in a frame. That 154 gram weight is actual for the 330mm 27.2 which shocked me as well. Can't believe my oem post is about 340 grams!!

As for the bar, I purchased a Nashbar carbon one in 25.4 (which eventually became the Forte carbon riser) about 6 years ago and then sold it to a friend. He's still using it to perfection today. All the reviews of the bar are great. I like wider bars and Easton makes one that is 5mm wider and weighs about 30 grams less but it costs considerably more even new on ebay (two sold last 3 days for about $82 delivered).

Thanks for the input!


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

I have the forte riser bar. Came in under advertised weight on my scale, 166g, which is great for a 680mm bar. Paid $70 for it. Its stiffer than the easton monkeylite sl, which may or may not be a positive depending on what you're looking for, and only a few grams heavier. Definitely a nice piece for the money.


----------



## trek551 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd go for the bar first because it gives more leverage and better handling. 30.9mm seatpost 2nd. A stem can give you 50gr. 

A bolt-on rear skewer will give you 30gr for 10$. 

After that it's pedals and going 1x10!


----------



## danK (Jan 15, 2004)

The bar is on. Slightly wider and the rise made it perfect (along with the 90mm stem replacing a 100mm). I ended up buying another set for a friend. $64 each out the door with today's 20% sale.



trek551 said:


> I'd go for the bar first because it gives more leverage and better handling. 30.9mm seatpost 2nd. A stem can give you 50gr.
> 
> A bolt-on rear skewer will give you 30gr for 10$.
> 
> After that it's pedals and going 1x10!


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Got the 30.9 post today. 168.8g on my scale. All carbon except for the bolts. Don't have the frame its going on yet so no ride report but it looks like a home run for the price. Got it on sale for $76.50.


----------



## anekin007 (May 23, 2011)

I been looking for a seat post and I was going to get the thomson 27.2 250mm but it weighs in about 197g. hows the strength of the Forte carbon post? is it safe to cut it? 350mm is a little too long for me and could use a cut to shed off some extra weight.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

Setback seatpost weight weenie acceptable would be around 170gr in my book. Flat bar is 115gr. Plenty of choices of non-branded ones around $50-60 at Ebay.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

so, is the performance forte carbon bars really good? no bad history of snapping or breaking...?
Forté CTR Carbon Riser Handlebars - Forté Components

TIA!


----------



## reignrider (Apr 11, 2006)

I've had a set of Forte Carbon MTB bars on my 2005 Reign explode on me when I went down hard. My V10 has had a set of EC Monkey Lites since 2005/06 and that bike has seen harder crashes and abuse (even has some healthy knicks), but they're still going strong.

My advice (and from having worked at Performance before), stay away. On the other hand, if they do explode, you can always return them!


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

So, Easton's the only way for my HB to get any lighter! Well, i may have to agree since I've got one set up on my Anthem since 2006 zero problems. 

Aye! Thank you so much, mate!


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

reignrider said:


> I've had a set of Forte Carbon MTB bars on my 2005 Reign explode on me when I went down hard. My V10 has had a set of EC Monkey Lites since 2005/06 and that bike has seen harder crashes and abuse (even has some healthy knicks), but they're still going strong.
> 
> My advice (and from having worked at Performance before), stay away. On the other hand, if they do explode, you can always return them!


Oh come on. Lots of bars would break or bend in a hard crash. I've destroyed a wheel in a bad crash once. That means all mavic rims are bad ?

Here is my review and 7 other positives -

Performance Forte CTR Riser ATB Handlebar Handlebar Reviews


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Now that I thought about it, I've had 3 notable crashes with my forte bars so far. No explosions.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Veda said:


> Setback seatpost weight weenie acceptable would be around 170gr in my book. Flat bar is 115gr. Plenty of choices of non-branded ones around $50-60 at Ebay.


What do you mean ? The post is under 170g in the largest size.

The bars are 680mm risers, not 560mm flats - not apples to apples.

Why buy no-name carbon from china with no warranty when performance sells this stuff for a few bucks more with a warranty ?


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Got a ride done with the post. Decent amount of flex. No noises or slipping from the clamp area at all.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been running the bars for over a year now, I've hit trees, had crazy crashes, done gaps on a dual slalom course and there still holding up fine!


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Broke my post yesterday. Was climbing up a messy steep spot and put my weight on my seat too fast. The bottom half of the rail clamp split about half way across. I also bent the seat rail a bit. Maybe they should make the clamp pieces out of aluminium, it would only add a few grams.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I ordered the Forte carbon post.

What kind of warranty does PB offer?


----------



## GrantR (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## GrantR (Apr 16, 2008)

You can return anything at any time for any reason. Just keep your receipt.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

GrantR said:


> You can return anything at any time for any reason. Just keep your receipt.


Yeah. They just said sorry and asked if I wanted a replacement or credit. I used the credit for some winter gear and put a Thomson from my spares on the bike.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Dammit. Just now realizing that I should have checked to see if the thomson rail clamps would have worked with the forte post before I returned it. I did like the flex of the post and the combination still would have been lighter than the Thomson elite.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

$58 -- Carbon Cycles eXotic Matrix II post in 300 x 27.2mm










So far, it's head up great for 2 years, and I'd save some weight if I trimmed it, but I haven't bothered with that.

They also have a full carbon + Ti bolt version for $68, 159g.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

^^^^ Was about to look into this, but they dont have either in 30.9. i dont think i want to fool with a shim either.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

texasnavy05 said:


> ^^^^ Was about to look into this, but they dont have either in 30.9. i dont think i want to fool with a shim either.


Yeah, they say not to with an MTB, although I'm sure it'd be fine.


----------



## Zakman (Aug 1, 2011)

Bringing this thread back to life. Anyone know if the Forte Pro Carbon Seatpost has been discontinued? I don't see on their website anymore and it is marked as "Clarence at the local Performance Bike. The guy who worked there said he didn't think so but he didn't know for sure.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I put one in my cart back in march. When i went to check out, it was gone from my order.

I called...

The phone tech said they were all out with no restocking date. Then he said "hold on."

Came back on the phone and said i could have the very last one he found on a counter in the warehouse.

Sweet for me. Sucks for you. Sorry!

That was back in March. It's probably worth giving them a call now. You might get lucky - especially if one has been returned.

Good luck!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

They stopped carrying them because too many of the rail clamps were breaking.


----------



## Zakman (Aug 1, 2011)

connolm said:


> I put one in my cart back in march. When i went to check out, it was gone from my order.
> 
> I called...
> 
> ...


I got one. The Performance store by my house still has them in stock. I was just curious because the were marked as Clearance. They have several 30.9 but only one more 27.2mm. Maybe I should go back and get that one too.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

I wouldnt have any worries abouth the bars. I am a 220 pound clyde and have been running the 25.4 carbon bars on my hardtail and turner spot since 2003 without a problem.


----------



## Zachua (Jan 21, 2008)

Anyone know where to pickup the forte bars? I can't seem to find them listed anywhere.


----------



## Zakman (Aug 1, 2011)

I think they have been discontinued. You may be able to still find them in their retail stores.


----------



## Zachua (Jan 21, 2008)

no retail store close to me. 

wonder if same bar has been re labeled under another name?


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Zachua said:


> Anyone know where to pickup the forte bars? I can't seem to find them listed anywhere.


The performance store in Paoli, PA has at least 6 of the riser bars in stock as of sunday 5/5 - Price on them is $60.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

The paoli, pa store still has at least 6 of the old riser bars for $60.

There is also a new version now - 720mm wide with a claimed weight of 180g.


----------

